#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  123 -feest rijnlands

## Spotter

Vrijdag feestje gehad, voor de eerste 3 klassen (dus rustig maar, die meiden zijn waarschijnlijk gewoon te jong). Donderdag al truss in elkaar getikt, gehangen en MH's erin gegooit. Vrijdag de rest afgemaakt.

Even een onderdelenlijstje :P

Geluid:
4x Renkus-Heinz SR2, 4x CerwinVega L36 sub (onder podium).
2x RAM BUX3.4 (laag)
2x QSC PLX2402 (mid)
2x QSC PLX2402 (hoog)
2x LEM DX26 

Dateq LPM7.3
Pio CMX5000

Licht:
JB-Lighting Licon 1
4x Robe Spot 250XT
Martin Atomic Stroboscoop
2x 4-bar PAR 64

Licht van onszelf:
Zero 88 Lightmaster XLS 
18x PAR-64
2x fresnell
2x prelude
2x harmony
2x zelfbouw blacklight

Truss:

2x Prolyte X30D baseplate
2x Prolyte X30D 1M recht
2x Prolyte X30D 2M recht
2x Prolyte X30D 3M recht
2x Prolyte X30D 1/4 3M cirkel
2x Prolyte X30D-007 90 graden hoek

Overig:
2x Antari F450 rookdoos
50cm Spiegelbol: van onszelf

maargoed, genoeg gel*ld, de foto's:

----------


## Bram Duin

he ziet er leuk uit, maar heb een vraagje die waarschijnlijk door meerdere mensen gesteld gaan worden. hoe hebben jullie de truss bevestigd?. alleen met de spanbanden om de buis, is niet echt de veilig volgens mij. of ben ik gewoon blind aan het worden en zie ik een statief over het hoofd.

bram

----------


## Fritz

ZIet er leuk uit, leuke apparatuur ook, maar hoe heb je je truss precies bevestigd aan het plafond?

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lj the master_
> 
> he ziet er leuk uit, maar heb een vraagje die waarschijnlijk door meerdere mensen gesteld gaan worden.



Dat had je goed voorzien  :Big Grin:  Helderziend ofzo??

----------


## Spotter

De truss is bevestigd met kopplers aan het grid, met daaromheen een r=1,5cm steel. De paarse strap die je in het midden van de truss op de laatste foto ziet hangen (hangt niet strak ed, ik weet het) was meer om onze begeleider gerust te stellen en 'in het geval dat'. Ons grid heeft een puntsbelasting van 250kg. De poten stonden vast op het podiumen met een kracht*arm vergelijking kan je uitrekenen dat middelpunt van het gewicht aan die kant van de gridbuis hing. Ook bleven we ruim onder de 2x250kg. 


Op deze foto kan je een beetje zien hoe het hangt.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Spotter_
> De poten stonden vast op het podium en met een kracht*arm vergelijking kan je uitrekenen dat middelpunt van het gewicht aan die kant van de gridbuis hing. Ook bleven we ruim onder de 2x250kg.



Hallo spotter,

het ziet er wel leuk bedacht uit, 
maar daar houdt het wat mij (de zeikerd![B)]) betreft ook echt mee op ...

Jullie grid heeft een puntbelasting van 250kg.
Puntbelasting wat? [?] - Toelaatbaar? - Bezwijklast? - Veiligheidsfactor?
- een maal willekeurig op die buis?
- elke meter of elke twee meter?
- onder elk draadeinde? 
(m10 ? m12? wat zit er? en om de hoeveel meter?)
- tussen twee draadeinden in? 

Ik vind het er behoorlijk spannend uitzien met die 75-100cm uitkraging en de driehoektruss als _apex-side_ gemonteerd. 
Dat is nou net de gebruikswijze waar geen enkele fabrikant tabellen voor opgeeft...

Overigens leg nou eens precies uit wat de gedachte achter die rondstroppen-sagfety geweest is:
- bezwijkt de gridbuis - dan hebben ze geen nut....
- bezwijkt er een dubbele doughty clamp - dan valt die hele rig eerst een 75 - 100cm. 
Wat is de stootfactor die dan werkt op jouw gridbuis (of trussbuis... want die alu-buis is natuurlijk zwakker dan nde stalen buis!) 
Ik heb de indruk dat er hier allemal sprake is van een heel hoog 'voor mijn gevoel' gehalte. 
We hebben het echter over techniek en veiligheid, en als daarin iets van 'gevoel' ter sprake komt, doet het meestal zeer en is het te laat!

& dat van die kracht*arm vergelijking met die ronde bogen en die uitkragingen moet je hier maar eens even voorrekenen.... 

Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar jouw rekenkundige 'vergelijking'-smethode 
en
ben ook nooit te oud om nog wat bij te leren.

----------


## Spotter

Rinus,

om maar vast even te beginnen, ik heb vandaag niet heel veel tijd, dus mijn reactie zal in delen komen. Ik hoop dat je hier begrip voor hebt.

1. Puntsbelasting

De puntsbelasting van 250 geld voor de punten waar aan het grid hangt (te zien in de allerlaatste foto). Ook mag er minimaal (maar aangezien 250kg meer dan voldoende is per punt houden we 250kg aan) 250kg aan ieder punt up de gridbuis tussen 2 klemmen waar het grid aan hangt. Ik kan je dit helaas niet verder bewijzen of voorrekenen (bij gebrek aan de exacte data), maar dit is door de schoolleiding nagezocht een tijd terug, en daar is dit uitgekomen. 

2. Veiligheid

Je verhaal klopt redelijk, ben het met je eens als dat je case zou zijn geweest. Ware het niet dat de truss naast met doughty clamps vasthangt, daar ook nog een r=1,5cm steel. Dit staat ook in mijn reply boven de jouwe (op de eerste regel nog wel). Zou een clamp breken, dan vangt deze de truss op. De beweging die de truss dan aflegd is dan een paar cm, waardoor de stoot dus uiterst beperkt blijft. De strap in het midden hing er vooral zoals eerder gezegd om een begeleidend leraar gerust te stellen, en in het hoogst onwaarschijnlijke geval dat er meerdere dingen tegelijk breken (wet van murphy, vast wel bekend).

Ik hoop je zo wat meer informatie gegeven te hebben, d'r komt vast wel weer een vervolgvraag, ik lees em wel.

----------


## driesmees

als je dan toch een strap hangt om iemand gerust te stellen, is het dan zo moeilijk om hem even aan te spannen, je bent dan toch even bezig, of geeft het zo'n kick om iemand iets voor te liegen?

----------


## ralph

2Driesmees: voorliegen?
Niet van die grote woorden aub...

De berekening van 250kg per punt, tussen twee draadeindes vindt ik wel gaaf om een keer te zien  :Smile: 

Verder bijzonder benieuwd hoe je berekend hebt wat er aan het grid hing en wat de balasting was van die twee kromme pootjes.
Naar mijn bescheiden mening mag je het totale gewicht van deze constructie inclusief de kromme pootjes en alles wat er inhangt verdelen
over de twee ophangpunten aan die "megasterke"enkele buis...
Wellicht dat het geicht van je trussboog voor een klein deel rust op de vloer, maar dat is te verwaarlozen. Aangezien je het berekend hebt, ik hou me van harte aanbevolen. Puur uit nieuwsgierigheid.

----------


## Lykle

Beste Jurgen,

Wat een leuk feestje was dat. Het ziet er goed uit.

Het is zeker leuk om mijn oude schooltje weer in volle glorie terug te zien. 8 jaar geleden zat ik namelijk ook in de technische commissie van het Rijnlands in Sassum. Sterker nog: ik was de gene die met mijn collega's dat grid in de bak heb aangelegd.
Ik weet niet wie van de schoolleiding heeft nagezocht wat de maximale belasting was maar niemand is het bij mij komen polsen. Die 250KG is lichtelijk overdreven. 
Als je even contact met me opneemt dan leg ik je een en ander even uit.

Groeten, Lykle

----------


## elmer

Uhm, straks krijgen we te horen dat het maximaal een last kan dragen van 50kg verdeelde last. hehehehe daar ga je dan met je berekening!!

Maar laten we dat ff afwachten.

----------


## Spotter

Lyke, je hebt mail. Ben wel geintereseerd.
elmer: mag hopen van niet  :Wink: 
ralph: jij rekent nu dus in feite dat het 'draaipunt' van de gehele constructie bij de poten?

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> 2Driesmees: voorliegen?
> Niet van die grote woorden aub...



is "wijsmaken" beter (of is het een woord dat enkel in vlaanderen gebruikt wordt? :Wink: 
En die grote woorden, ik vond sarcasme een beetje op z'n plaats [:I]

----------


## ralph

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Spotter_
> ralph: jij rekent nu dus in feite dat het 'draaipunt' van de gehele constructie bij de poten?



Nee, wat ik zeg: de hele constructiue hangt aan de twee (?) punten waarmee deze is bevestigd aan die buis.

----------


## Spotter

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Spotter_
> ...



zijn inderdaad 2 punten, maar dat even ter zijde. Ben gewoon benieud, maar waarom is het gewicht van de poten op de vloer verwaarloosbaar? In mijn opzicht (die echt verre van heilig of iets is, so correct me if I'm wrong), kant er vrijwel recht (misschien 30cm horizontaal er vandaan een  MH, van 19,2 kg als ik me goed herinner van de robe site. Volgens mij leggen deze voornamelijk gewicht op de staanders, en niet op de koppelpunten met het grid.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Goed, even het veiligheidsverhaal buiten beschouwing gelaten... Volgens mij is hier sprake van "truss om de truss"...
Maargoed, wat dat betreft ieder zijn smaak...

Verders ziet het er geinig uit allemaal. Is de door jullie ingehuurde (jaja ik heb inside-informatie) Moving-Glasbak nog bevallen?

----------


## Dropsen

Ik ga me niet met het truss-gedoe bemoeien, want dat is niet mijn vak. Toch wel ff zeggen dat ik het ontwerp eens een keer wat anders vind. Ik heb zo'n btje zitten tellen, maar ik kan geen 18 losse par 64 terug vinden. Ik zie die twee vierbarretjes maar ik kan maar een stuk of 10 losse parretjes vinden? Waar zitten die?

Of het nu truss-technisch wel of niet klopt, toch een mooie constructie! :Smile:

----------


## Spotter

Daan: de moving glasbak is inderdaad bevallen, het is er allemaal uitgekomen. Joris heeft em geloof ik nog open gehad om het een handje te helpen (weet het niet precies, moest nog werken  :Frown:  ). Wel netjes opgelost door Daniel, hij was er 5 over 4 geloof ik met een nieuwe.

Dropsen: allereerst dankjewel! 

even uit m'n hoofd waar die losse parren nou zaten:

4 op elke hoek, op de bovenste ligger, 2 aan elke zijde van de hoek
2 in het midden, wederom op de bovenste ligger, aan beide kanten van de strobo
2 links van de truss in het grid
2 rechts van de truss in het grid
2x 2 op de gridbuis achter de truss (vanaf het podium gezien), aan de linker en rechter kant
_____+
18 parren

----------


## rinus bakker

Het is dus als zo vaak: Het is toch allemaal blijven hangen.
Dus dan was het roch goed!

En pleurt het naar beneden?
Nou dan was het fout. En dan krijgt toch niemand de foto's te zien. It's-a-simple as that!

Maar onthoud wel: 
Als iets mooi is, is het daarmee nog niet meteen altijd sterk of veilig. 
Voorbeelden te over. (Neem nou bijvoorbeeld Claudia Schiffer!)  :Wink: 

En: 
De zwakste schakel in de keten zijn we meestal zelf! 
Wees voorzichtig met uitkraging, overstek, cantilever of hoe je het ook maar noemt! 

Ik zal verder niet meer zeuren.

----------


## Spotter

Rinus, ik ben het met je eens, het bleef inderdaad hangen  :Wink: . Maar even zonder dollen, ik ben wel degelijk geintereseert in jou werkwijze bij een klus. Welke dingen doe je allemaal voordat je echt gaat bouwen? Misschien een keer leuk om inplaats van opbouwende kritiek te geven (waar niks mis mee is) eens laten zien hoe het volgens jou dan moet?

Ik denk dat ik niet de enige ben die dit interesant vind.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Ik denk dat ik niet de enige ben die dit interesant vind.



ik ook, alleen denk als je echt een goede uitleg wilt krijgen, dat je dan beter eens een cursus van hem kunt volgen...

mvg
ronny

----------


## Spotter

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Ik denk dat ik niet de enige ben die dit interesant vind.
> ...



dat ben ik zeker met je eens, alleen ik denk dat het voor een aantal mensen ook al interesant is wat Rinus zoal doet. Geeft wat meer inzicht in zijn werkwijze (en dus ook het oogpunt waaruit het kommentaar komt).

----------


## Upgrading your system

Niet om het een of ander, maar een steel met een radius van 1,5 cm, komt dan neer op een staalkabel met een diameter van 3 cm.. heb je die echt gebruikt?? krijg je die op zo'n stukje eromheen gevouwen?? had je een buigijzer bij je dan??[:P]

of zie ik het nou verkeerd?

----------


## Lykle

Je kan ook op alle slakken zout leggen Ron.....

----------


## Spotter

Ron: mij werd ingefluisterd dat het idd 3cm was, maar zal ze hier nog eens aan de tand voelen, ben er niet meer zo zeker van

Lykle: bel binnekort, heb het een beetje druk deze week, dus even een gaatje zoeken. Wat komt jou het best uit?

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Die steels zijn zeker geen 3 cm.
Denk idd dat de doorsnede 1,5 cm is, en niet de radius.

----------


## Spotter

Daan: dankjewel, zal Johan het nog wel even laten weten  :Wink:

----------


## mbottens

Even een heel ander vraagje,

Allereerst ik vind het er goed uitzien, maar wat mijn vraag eigenlijk is: Met hoeveel personen hebben jullie hier continu aan gewerkt en hoe lang? En wat kost zo'n productie de klant?

En kun je dat ook toelichten?

Ik zit er namelijk ook aan te denken om een grotere truss constructie te gaan kopen die in de zaal wordt geplaatst. en een beamershow toe te voegen met videobeelden uit de zaal. Nu werk ik nog met max 9 meter truss van 1 kant en twee T barren color changers. 

Met mijn huidige show doe ik ook wel feesten tot ongeveer 800 personen, maar truss in de zaal (incl. het licht) voegt toch iets toe.

Begrijp me goed, het gaat om de prijs van de complete show dus man uren, licht en geluid tezamen.

Groeten Martin

----------


## ralph

Ik wil ff terug komen op een eerder gedane uitspraak hier op het forum door Spotter.





> citaate poten stonden vast op het podiumen met een kracht*arm vergelijking kan je uitrekenen dat middelpunt van het gewicht aan die kant van de gridbuis hing. Ook bleven we ruim onder de 2x250kg.



Doe mij eens een voorbeeldje van hoe je dit berekend.
Hoeft niet direct, maar je hebt vast wel even tijd om je berekeing die je eerder hebt gemaakt (en ongetwijfeld hebt bewaard aangezien je nog wel eens iets soortgelijks op dezelfde locatie gaat bouwen en niet om werk verlegen zit)
zoektip: zal wel bij je riggingplot liggen.

Blijf heel benieuwd in afwachting van...

----------


## rinus bakker

Ha die ralph..

nu zijn er dus al twee man die vol spanning op die berekening wachten!

_Oh sh*t...ik zou niet meer zeuren. 
Nou, dan wacht jij maar lekker in je eentje!_

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:nu zijn er dus al twee man die vol spanning op die berekening wachten!



En ik zit nog te wachten op een antwoord wat zo'n productie heeft gekost voor de klant en hoeveel personen er aan mee werken om deze show op te bouwen. (zie mijn vorige post)

Maar ik zal de berekening ook wel eens inspecteren.

Groeten Martin

----------


## ralph

Nou, wat voor prijs ik met een klant af zou spreken ( als er hier al betaald is) zal je van mijn klussen ook niet snel horen Mbottens..
mijn stelling: als je het wil weten, dan boek je me maar een keer!
Prijzen zijn en blijven iets tussen huurder-verhuurder.

2Rinus: bedankt he, zit ik hier helemaal in mn uppie te wachten[8)]
weet je wat, ik mail spotter gewoon ff....wie weet gaat het dan sneller [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Het lijkt mij vrij simpel, van ieder object de afstand massamiddelpunt-draaipunt uitrekenen (horizontale component daarvan), vermenigvuldigd met de massa(evt nog met 9,81 om de zwaartekracht uit te rekenen, maar das niet strikt noodzakelijk).
En dan links en rechts van het draaipunt appart optellen, en dan komt er uit dat kracht*arm aan de kant vanb het podium het grootst is, anders was ie wel gaan draaien.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja, 
en hoeveel hangt er volgens jou nu daadwereklijk aan die gridbuis,
waarvan de een 'heeft gehoord' dat er 250kg aan mag ...
en iemand die daar al van school is dat het maar 50kg zou zijn...
250kg / ophangpunt of verdeelde last tussen twee ophangpunten 
en/of 
50kg/m verdeelde last over de hele buis.
Niemand weet het,
niemand weet precies wat hij ophangt/neerzet 
(-ik heb nog steeds geen getal gehoord/gelezen!)
en dan 'hopen' we maar dat het blijft staan?

met vriendelijke groet

Bert Brood

_ Rinus zou niet meer zeuren dus nu doet Bert dat maar_

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Hoi Bert, das wat anders dan de berekening waar hier zo hard op gewacht wordt...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Daan,

1e) je kunt Bert toch niet verantwoordelijk stellen voor alle rekenwerk dat voor elke klus die in Nederland draait gedaan zou moeten worden.
2e) Bert zit ook met smart te wachten op maten en gewichten van al die zooi die op de foto's te zien is. Maar heeft er wel een beetje een hard hoofd in als met het verschil tussen 1 en 3cm dikke staalkabels niet een weet. 
3e) Er zitten hier allemaal mensen te beweren dat het zo'n simpel sommetje zou moeten zijn. 
Ik beweer dat zeker NIET. 
Daarom wacht ik graag op "de eenvoudigen" van geest. 
Soms (?) doe ik namelijk veel te moeilijk. 
En waarom moeilijk doen als het ook spannend kan?

met vriendelijke groeten

Peter Pistoletje.

----------


## moderator

Ik bevind me in een iluster gezelschap...Bert, PeterP[B)][B)][B)]
maar nog geen enkele reactie van de onderwerp starter...Spotter...

Ik zie de eenvoud in de bewering van daan niet, aangezien die niet de krachtverdeling aangeeft, zeker niet in kiloos(of voor axs: Newtons).

De berekening was zo eenvoudig staat eerder vermeld, wat kan er dan moeilijk zijn om die berekening even online te zetten.

Het vermoeden dat er helemaal niet gerekend is en er gewoon maar wat aangeprutst is zal toch niet bewaarheid worden?

...Ik heb geen alias...ik ben gewoon nieuwsgierig hoe je dit anders uit zou kunnen rekenen dan als zijnde twee puntlasten!

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Ik vraag mij af of Ralph/Mod uberhaubt weet wat er berekent wordt met de kracht*arm vergelijking, die weldegelijk net zo eenvoudig is als ik hem schetste. Het gaat er immers helemaal niet over een krachtverdeling, maar over een momentverdeling. En deze heeft met puntlasten net zo weinig te maken als mijn fietsbel met de paus.





> citaat:1e) je kunt Bert toch niet verantwoordelijk stellen voor alle rekenwerk dat voor elke klus die in Nederland draait gedaan zou moeten worden.



Nee inderdaad, maar dat wordt dan ook helemaal niet van je verwacht. Ik heb hier overigens nog nooit een berekening online zien staan...
Maargoed, we doen even een gokje...

4*MH=120kg
metertje of 20 truss=80kg
paar losse parretjes=30kg
2 fourbar=50kg
Losse zooi die ik vergeten ben=20kg

Komen we neer op totaal 300kg, die gelijkmatig verdeeld is over 2 punten. En das lekker ruim genomen, want een groot deel rust immers nog gewoon op de grond, middels baseplaten.
Of die 250kg onder ieder bevestigingspunt van het grid (zo noemen we zo'n "o ze sterke buis") reeel is geweest, is de vraag die achteraf terecht gesteld is. Naar mijn weten wordt hierover inmiddels gecommuniceerd met Lykle, die zeer intensief betrokken is geweest bij de ingebruikname van deze aula.

----------


## ralph

ja, ff een verwarring met de namen, excuus daan...die momentverdeling zal me verder jeuken, Spotter geeft aan dat zijn berekening bijzonder eenvoudig was, jij geeft met jouw (overigens heldere) berekening aan dat er een moment is.
Boeit weinig in dit geval...

----------


## Spotter

Mijn excuses voor het lange wachten alvast, ivm school heb ik geen tijd gehad. 

Mbottens: Voor de tijd die we hier mee bezig zijn geweest is een beetje giswerk, opbouwen is in delen gegaan, mensen zijn tussentijds weggeweest etc etc. Ik denk dat dit met 3 man (full time aan het werk) wel in 4 uurtjes is op te bouwen, en in 2-3 af te breken. Dit is dus geen concreet getal, en het kan best zijn dat andere mensen hier andere ideeën over hebben. Het hangt ook af van wat je precies hebt, de locatie ed.

Prijzen kan ik kort over zijn, die krijg je niet van me. Klinkt heel bot, is het waarschijnlijk ook, maar het is voor iedere klus en voor iedere klant weer anders. Als je me een mailtje stuurt kan ik je nog wel iets meer info geven, die ik niet hier op het forum ga zetten. 

De rest: Het wachten zal helaas nog even moeten worden volgehouden m'n scanner is kaduuk dus kan het zwikkie niet inscannen (waarschijnlijk is het dan voor jullie alsnog niet echt leesbaar), en ik heb geen tijd, en om eerlijk te zijn ook geen zin om het hele zwikkie over te gaan typen.

Mijn vraag aan Rinus danwel Bert blijft staan, het is wel eens leuk om wat van jou werk te zien.

----------


## Harmen

off-topic:





> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Ja, 
> en hoeveel hangt er volgens jou nu daadwereklijk aan die gridbuis,
> waarvan de een 'heeft gehoord' dat er 250kg aan mag ...



doe mij rinus maar, bert is duidelijk niet cum laude afgestudeerd op nederlands  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

2Harmen,

Nou,
dat si Rinus andres ook niet hoor.

en

2Daan:
nou doe jij precies wat Rinus al een keer of -tig eerder hier op dit forum heeft gedaan. (En als je die nooit gezien hebt dan heeft er iemand flink zitten "wissen" in het verleden.)
Je geeft een rekenvoorbeeld gebaseerd op aannames en 'gokwerk'. 
Spotter had al eens 18 parren genoemd, nu kom jij met "een paar losse PARREN = 30kg". Als ik voor een PAR 3a4 kg aanneem zit ik alleen daarvoor al gauw op het dubbele van wat jij gaat lopen gokken....!

Terwijl degene die het allemaal gebouwd - en veilig bevonden - heeft die gegevens zo 1-2-3 klaar moet hebben liggen, en dan ook nog beweert dat het rekenen/controleren van die steunpuntreacties allemaal niet zoveel voorstelt -
maar daarover wel zwijgt in alle talen. 
Zelfs de afmetingen en gewichten heb ik nog steeds niet voorbij zien komen. 
En het telkens maar weer 'omdraaien van de bewijslast' is wel een heel goedkope vlucht. 
Er wordt al van het begin af aan beweert dat het met die uitkraging en die 'gebogen achterpoten' helemaal niet zo simpel is om zo maar FF de kracht te berekenen die wordt afgegeven aan die gridbuis.

Zo zie ik in jou in je 'momenten stelling' je geen rekening houden met het effect van die uitkraging van de voortruss.
Of hebben hefbomen sinds kort geen invloed meer op de steunpuntskrachten (die als puntlasten aangrijpen op die grid-buis!). 
Dat heb ik dan even gemist! Zeker weer een nieuwe Eurocommisaris?

Stap 1: de juiste maten en gewichten. 
Als dat al zoveel moeite kost twijfel ik aan de gehele rest van de gedane beweringen door de verantwoordelijke bouwer.

met vriendelijke groet
Kees Krentenmik.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Spotter had al eens 18 parren genoemd, nu kom jij met "een paar losse PARREN = 30kg". Als ik voor een PAR 3a4 kg aanneem zit ik alleen daarvoor al gauw op het dubbele van wat jij gaat lopen gokken....!



Jep, idd 18 losse parren, maar die hangen niet allemaal in het bewuste trusje...
Alle gewichten die ik heb genoemd zijn naar boven afgerond, en dus inderdaad niet volledig reeel.





> citaat:Zo zie ik in jou in je 'momenten stelling' je geen rekening houden met het effect van die uitkraging van de voortruss.
> Of hebben hefbomen sinds kort geen invloed meer op de steunpuntskrachten (die als puntlasten aangrijpen op die grid-buis!). 
> Dat heb ik dan even gemist! Zeker weer een nieuwe Eurocommisaris?



Zucht... weer een kwestie van lezen...
Het enige waarvoor die momentberekening is aangehaald, is om uit te leggen dat het geheel niet om zijn ophangpunt kanteld. Dat de poten van het podium loskomen om het zo maar te zeggen. Ik heb dus helemaal nergens berekend welke kracht er aan die punten hangt.
Ik wil het bij deze wel voor je doen:
300*10 (jaja, we ronden de gravitatie ook maar naar boven af...)=3000.
Gelijkmatig verdeeld over 2 punten.

----------


## rinus bakker

OK ik hou hier over op:
het is volgens veel mensen kennelijk allemaal heel erg simpel!
Maar met al dat gel*l heb ik nog geen enkele accurate maat of last gehoord,
en al helemaal niet wat er nou in die twee poten aan last/gewicht op de vloer rust,
en 

wat er in die twee ophangunten aan de gridbuis voor belasting werkt.

Aju!

----------


## ralph

2Spotter: wat een gedraai
2Daan: commercieel belang, of oogkleppen?
2Rinus, ik blijf zeiken, kan er niet tegen als iemand anders dan een ambtenaar me aan het lijntje houdt.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

waarom denk je dat ik commercieel belang danwel oogkleppen heb?
Volgens mij is mijn verhaal glashelder en erg oprecht. Maargoed, ik haal bij deze toch dit forum maar uit mijn favorietenlijst.

Erg jammer...

----------


## Spotter

Ralph, wat mij betreft mag je dat vinden. Ik heb echter gewoon een leven (ja het kan nog) waarin ik het (zoals aangegeven) nogal druk heb op het moment. Ik snap dat voor een aantal mensen hier dit forum erg hoog staat in de levens top 10, maar dat is bij mij echt niet zo. Wat er van mij gevonden word hier op het forum zal m'n echt aan m'n derriëre oxideren (om het even netjes te zeggen). 

Ik zal niet zeggen dat ik in dit topic super gehandeld heb, geef ik meteen toe. Maar waar ik wel ontzettend moe van word, is dat er gewoon niet goed gelezen word. Ik zal hier geen namen noemen, heb ik geen behoefte aan, maar ik denk dat die personen het wel snappen. Dit is voor mij ook niet echt een stimulans om hier tijd in te gaan steken.

----------


## ralph

jemig..ik maar denken dat de echte struisvogels in de politiek zaten...veel plezier en stoot je hoofd voorzichtig...zal ook geen namen noemen...dat is "in"

Hoe kan je zelf iets op de spits drijven en dan de hele boel omdraaien, majestieus gedaan Daan EN Spotter..oeps...noem ik toch namen, naja, zal wel zijn omdat ik er niet van houdt om de brei heen te l*llen...

----------


## Spotter

ralph, deze discussie heeft weinig zin meer om over verder te gaan op het forum denk ik. Ik stel  dan ook voor om deze voort te zetten via mail (als jij er uberhaupt behoefte aan hebt). mijn mail hiervoor is jurgen*radier [at] gmail.com (sterretjes, spaties weghalen en er een gewoon apestaartje van maken). Alvast van te voren, zit waarschijnlijk zondagavond pas weer achter de pc, misschien vannacht nog even.

----------


## DJ2000

nou, nou, dat feestje van ons laat nog al wat stof opwaaien. 

Ik zal nou wel weer een simpele ziel zijn, maar er is natuurlijk wel enigszins gekeken of het allemaal wel kon en als het dan een beetje geschat is, dan is het in ieder geval ruim geschat (bovendien heeft het voor het feest bijna een dag gehangen zonder naar beneden te komen (dat is een cirkelredenatie, ik weet het)). 
Dat bij grote producties, waar het om duizenden kilos gaat, alles helemaal wordt doorberekend snap ik. 1000 kg of 2000 kg verschilt nog al. Maar bij deze schatting zal het verschil vele malen kleiner zijn en echt niet zo groot dat de boel er van naar beneden komt vallen.

En dan nog even over de puntsbelasting, die 50 kg (waar iedereen zo over valt) word volgens mij alleen door elmer genoemd en is totaal uit zijn verband gerukt.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> Uhm, straks krijgen we te horen dat het maximaal een last kan dragen van 50kg verdeelde last. hehehehe daar ga je dan met je berekening!!
> 
> Maar laten we dat ff afwachten.



ik wil niks zeggen, maar selectief lezen is ook een kunst. (het zelfde geldt voor goed lezen)

en tja, zelfs als het berekend is, is dat geen garantie, ik weet gevallen (uit een andere business, maar toch) van een zeer goed doorberekend balkon dat toch maar naar beneden kwam, of een uitstekend doorberekende parkeergarage, die toch in elkaar stortte. 
Uiteindelijk kun je alleen 100% garantie geven als je alles op de grond laat staan. (en dan moet je het ook niet opstapelen, want dan kan het weer omvallen)

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:
> Hoe kan je zelf iets op de spits drijven en dan de hele boel omdraaien, majestieus gedaan Daan EN Spotter..oeps...noem ik toch namen, naja, zal wel zijn omdat ik er niet van houdt om de brei heen te l*llen...



Goed, bij deze dan... Uit mijn favorietenlijst dit forum.
Heb geen zin meer om me te verweren tegen arrogante moderators die kennelijk niet kunnen (of willen?) lezen...

----------


## moderator

Het geheel heeft met moderating helemaal niet te maken....wel een vreselijke berg onzin. slot door mod....
Maandag mail, eerst weekeinde!

----------

